# New 22" WSM w / Custom Cart



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 27, 2015)

I picked up a new 22" WSM on Ebay a few weeks back and just spending some time getting it all figured out. Experimenting with water in the pan, no water and sand. There is a lot of good info I found here on this site and many creative modifications, so much so I was inspired to build a cart. Broke it in over the weekend with a couple slabs of ribs.













IMG_5016.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jul 27, 2015


















IMG_6627.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jul 27, 2015


















IMG_7700.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jul 27, 2015






I need to add a towel bar and a few hooks













IMG_8859.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jul 27, 2015


















IMG_0972.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jul 27, 2015






Man I love the way this cooks!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 27, 2015)

Great looking project!  Very impressive.  Fantastic and functional bling for the WSM.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 27, 2015)

That looks awesome i am thinking of doing something very simular for my UDS and 14.5wsm when my UDS gets done. It looks like it is all wood yes?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words and yes it's all wood, I used 2x3's for the framing, 1x3 mahogany for the top and had 1x3 Doug Fir bead board for the panels. I'm pretty fortunate to work in a cabinet shop.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 27, 2015)

thanks for the info and i would say working in a cabinet shop was a nice perk to this little project... on mine i was worried about the uds burning the wood so i had in visioned doing the frame with square steel tubing along with where the uds would sit would be strips of steel to hold it up but all that steel may get expensive and very heavy so i may just do all wood with a few strips of metal to go under the uds.....


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 27, 2015)

If you were to elevate the drum somewhere around 4" to 5" and then add a round aluminum tray under the drum, then the wood base should be fine. Home Depot sells aluminum drip pans for hot water heaters for about $15


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice cart! I've been doodeling up some plans for a similar cart with my WSM on one end and my 22.5" Weber Kettle on the other end with a chunk of table in the middle. Now I just need the time and $$ to build it.... lol.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you JI


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 28, 2015)

I added a towel bar and a hook to hang the lid last night













IMG_1130.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jul 28, 2015


















IMG_6735.jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Jul 28, 2015


----------



## jcollins (Jul 28, 2015)

Im not trying to tell you how to do your thing this is just my $0.02... Where that lid hook is, that will get tiresome reaching that far for the hook every time you take the lid off....i also realize that may be the only place you had to mount it to im just saying


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 28, 2015)

jcollins said:


> Im not trying to tell you how to do your thing this is just my $0.02... Where that lid hook is, that will get tiresome reaching that far for the hook every time you take the lid off....i also realize that may be the only place you had to mount it to im just saying


I know he was looking for a place because the lid is so damn big. I think this might be temporary until he pony's up for the hinge to attach it permanently.


----------



## shoebe (Jul 28, 2015)

great looking project. Wish I had the skill to build something like that.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 28, 2015)

BigTrain74 said:


> I know he was looking for a place because the lid is so damn big. I think this might be temporary until he pony's up for the hinge to attach it permanently.


Yeah the hinge mod seems like one of the best ones...


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 29, 2015)

jcollins said:


> Im not trying to tell you how to do your thing this is just my $0.02... Where that lid hook is, that will get tiresome reaching that far for the hook every time you take the lid off....i also realize that may be the only place you had to mount it to im just saying


You're probably right, like BT said I am considering the hinge mod. Do you know of anyone who has done this and how well it works?


----------



## jcollins (Jul 29, 2015)

here is a premade kit to do it as far as how well it works i am not sure but the comments seem to be good from what i read about this one


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jul 29, 2015)

That's the one I had my eye on. Just wanted to get some feedback before buying. Thank you


----------



## jcollins (Jul 29, 2015)

no problem be sure to let us know how that lid hinge works i have been thinking about doing it for my 14.5 it being alot smaller and not seeing any reviews or anyone doing it im afraid it wont work


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 8, 2015)

Finally bought the hinge and installed over the weekend....Works great, Love it!













IMG_8905 (2).jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Sep 8, 2015


















IMG_4118 (2).jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Sep 8, 2015


















IMG_5108 (2).jpg



__ unclebubbas bbq
__ Sep 8, 2015


----------



## b-one (Sep 8, 2015)

Looks like a great add on,hopefully it holds up overtime! Maybe I'll get one installation go easy as it looks?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 9, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks like a great add on,hopefully it holds up overtime! Maybe I'll get one installation go easy as it looks?


Took 10 minutes with a drill, a screw driver and a 7/16" wrench. It's all stainless so it should hold up


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh ya and the cover still fits!


----------

